# Keirsey's NT "Rationals"



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

*Keirsey’s NT “Rationals”*
_David Keirsey explains the temperaments at great length, but his descriptions can get long-winded and confusing. His NT “Rational” temperament can be summarized thus:_

*Communication:* Abstract
_You talk about ideas, meanings, the imagined world, and the general “big picture.”_
*Implementation:* Utilitarian
_You favor practicality and what works over the human aspect and social approval._
*Character:* Rational
_You are concerned with logic, learning, questioning, and explaining the world around you. _

*Language:* Deductive
_You speak to make logical connections, using previous knowledge to support new ideas._
*Referential:* Categorical
_You speak in a to-the-point manner that ensures no room for argument._
*Syntactical:* Subjunctive
_You speak in terms of “what if?”_
*Rhetorical:* Technical
_You explain your views in comprehensive, methodical terms._

*Intellect:* Strategic
_Your strength lies in identifying the ways and means necessary to achieve efficiently a well-defined goal._
*Directive Role:* Coordinator (xNTJ)
_You are best at making schedules and judgments, directing and commanding others._
*Expressive Role:* Fieldmarshal (ENTJ)
_You excel in arranging hierarchies and taking charge to execute complex strategies._
*Reserved Role:* Mastermind (INTJ)
_You are the master of scheduling, sequential order, efficiency, and contingency planning._
*Informative Role:* Engineer (xNTP)
_You are best at devising structures and forms while following wherever your ideas lead._
*Expressive Role:* Inventor (ENTP)
_You create prototypes for systems that function in the real world, not just on paper._
*Reserved Role:* Architect (INTP)
_You make structural models and plans, focusing upon the coherence of your creations._

*Interest*
*Education:* Sciences
_You prefer to learn about logical exploration, critical experimentation, and mathematics._
*Preoccupation:* Technology
_You focus on the logic behind how everything works; structure, configuration, explanations._
*Vocation:* Systems
_You are happiest when working with machines or organisms on complex levels._

*Orientation*
*Present:* Pragmatism
_You are constantly trying to optimize efficiency, searching for the best way to reach your goals._
*Future:* Skepticism
_You are cynical and suspicious, always questioning and never trusting in humans to be right._
*Past:* Relativism
_You view life as neither inherently good nor bad, but rather relative to one’s frame of reference._
*Place:* Intersections
_You think in terms of time and spaces, always plotting out your location in coordinates._
*Time:* Intervals
_You see time not as a single stretch, but as intervals defined by events; you focus outside of time._

*Self-Image*
*Self-Esteem:* Ingenious
_You like yourself most when you innovatively and creatively accomplish tasks._
*Self-Respect:* Autonomous
_You respect yourself most when you live by your own rules and act entirely independently._
*Self-Confidence:* Resolute
_You feel the most confident when you feel strong-willed and unwavering in your determination._

*Value*
*Being:* Calm
_Your prevalent mood is one of detachment and unflappability even and especially under stress._
*Trusting:* Reason
_When in doubt, you trust pure logic and sense._
*Yearning:* Achievement
_You ultimately want to succeed at all of your endeavors, acquiring ultimate and overarching skill._
*Seeking:* Knowledge
_You devote yourself to learning all about the world, the unknown, and how to do everything._
*Prizing:* Deference
_You derive great pleasure when others recognize the value and intricacy of your creations._
*Aspiring:* Wizard
_You dream of having ultimate control over the world’s complex systems, almost magically so._

*Social Role*
*Mating:* Mindmate
_In relationships, you seek to share your mind and intellect, discussing and exploring together._
*Parenting:* Individuator
_As a parent, you want your kids to be self-reliant, self-directed, and very much individuals._
*Leading:* Visionary
_In leadership positions, you have big ideas and plan ahead, forever working toward your goals._

*From Please Understand Me II, by David Keirsey.*


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes to most of that, though I think I've given up on trusting pure logic and sense under stress. I seek to know and trust my feelings more now after that reason thing didn't work out so well for me. ;-)


----------



## lilmunchkin (Jul 4, 2010)

Some parts of that were so dead on I literally felt pain (it hurts me to be understand I suppose because it's uncomfortable to me. It's uncomfy because I'm so unused to it).

The interest part didn't fit, though. I hate math. I see it as pointless (for me not others!), and anything I find pointless I simply will not do. The values part didn't match either. I think that may be because values is a more "Feeling" based issue, and I'm a strong "Thinker."


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

agokcen said:


> *Keirsey’s NT “Rationals”*
> _David Keirsey explains the temperaments at great length, but his descriptions can get long-winded and confusing. His NT “Rational” temperament can be summarized thus:_
> 
> *Communication:* Abstract
> ...


I coloured in red things I didn't agree with/that aren't me. And in blue, waht I really agreed with (courtesy of RR.) Interesting list though.


----------



## RomanticRealist (Mar 26, 2010)

wow, nice list

The characteristics highlighted in BLUE is what resonates the MOST with me and is what is spot on.
RED is what I have minor disagreements with.

*Keirsey’s NT “Rationals”*
_David Keirsey explains the temperaments at great length, but his descriptions can get long-winded and confusing. His NT “Rational” temperament can be summarized thus:_

*Communication:* Abstract
_You talk about ideas, meanings, the imagined world, and the general “big picture.”_
*Implementation:* Utilitarian
_You favor practicality and what works over the human aspect and social approval._
*Character:* Rational
_You are concerned with logic, learning, questioning, and explaining the world around you. _

*Language:* Deductive
_You speak to make logical connections, using previous knowledge to support new ideas._
*Referential:* Categorical
_You speak in a to-the-point manner that ensures no room for argument._
*Syntactical:* Subjunctive
_You speak in terms of “what if?”_
*Rhetorical:* Technical
_You explain your views in comprehensive, methodical terms._

*Intellect:* Strategic
_Your strength lies in identifying the ways and means necessary to achieve efficiently a well-defined goal._
*Directive Role:* Coordinator (xNTJ)
_You are best at making schedules and judgments, directing and commanding others._
*Expressive Role:* Fieldmarshal (ENTJ)
_You excel in arranging hierarchies and taking charge to execute complex strategies._
*Reserved Role:* Mastermind (INTJ)
_You are the master of scheduling, sequential order, efficiency, and contingency planning._
*Informative Role:* Engineer (xNTP)
_You are best at devising structures and forms while following wherever your ideas lead._
*Expressive Role:* Inventor (ENTP)
_You create prototypes for systems that function in the real world, not just on paper._
*Reserved Role:* Architect (INTP)
_You make structural models and plans, focusing upon the coherence of your creations._

*Interest*
*Education:* Sciences
_You prefer to learn about logical exploration, critical experimentation, and mathematics._
*Preoccupation:* Technology
_You focus on the logic behind how everything works; structure, configuration, explanations._ 
*Vocation:* Systems
_You are happiest when working with machines or organisms on complex levels._

*Orientation*
*Present:* Pragmatism
_You are constantly trying to optimize efficiency, searching for the best way to reach your goals._
*Future:* Skepticism
_You are cynical and suspicious, always questioning and never trusting in humans to be right._ 
*Past:* Relativism
_You view life as neither inherently good nor bad, but rather relative to one’s frame of reference._ 
*Place:* Intersections
_You think in terms of time and spaces, always plotting out your location in coordinates._ 
*Time:* Intervals
_You see time not as a single stretch, but as intervals defined by events; you focus outside of time._ 

*Self-Image*
*Self-Esteem:* Ingenious
_You like yourself most when you innovatively and creatively accomplish tasks._
*Self-Respect:* Autonomous
_You respect yourself most when you live by your own rules and act entirely independently._
*Self-Confidence:* Resolute
_You feel the most confident when you feel strong-willed and unwavering in your determination._ 

*Value*
*Being:* Calm
_Your prevalent mood is one of detachment and unflappability even and especially under stress._ 
*Trusting:* Reason
_When in doubt, you trust pure logic and sense._ 
*Yearning:* Achievement
_You ultimately want to succeed at all of your endeavors, acquiring ultimate and overarching skill._
*Seeking:* Knowledge
_You devote yourself to learning all about the world, the unknown, and how to do everything._
*Prizing:* Deference
_You derive great pleasure when others recognize the value and intricacy of your creations._ 
*Aspiring:* Wizard
_You dream of having ultimate control over the world’s complex systems, almost magically so._ 

*Social Role*
*Mating:* Mindmate
_In relationships, you seek to share your mind and intellect, discussing and exploring together._
*Parenting:* Individuator
_As a parent, you want your kids to be self-reliant, self-directed, and very much individuals._
*Leading:* Visionary
_In leadership positions, you have big ideas and plan ahead, forever working toward your goals._

*From Please Understand Me II, by David Keirsey.*


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

Good improvement RR. I will add that to mine too!


----------



## lilmunchkin (Jul 4, 2010)

This coloring the font red/blue is a technique I use when I'm doing my own fun research. Must be an NT thing


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Yeah, this describes me pretty well.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

*Communication: Abstract...You talk about ideas, meanings, the imagined world, and the general “big picture.”*
I agree. I'm terrible with details of tangible things. 

*Implementation: Utilitarian...You favor practicality and what works over the human aspect and social approval.*
Not really...I fit the SJ and NF temperaments desire for cooperation. 

*Character: Rational...You are concerned with logic, learning, questioning, and explaining the world around you.* 
Yeah...I agree. 

*Language: Deductive...You speak to make logical connections, using previous knowledge to support new ideas.*
Yeah...I agree. 

*Referential: Categorical...You speak in a to-the-point manner that ensures no room for argument.*
No...I fit NF's interpretive style. 

*Syntactical: Subjunctive...You speak in terms of “what if?”*
No...I speak in NF's metaphoric style. 

*Rhetorical: Technical...You explain your views in comprehensive, methodical terms.*
No...It is actually closer to SJ's orthodox style. 

*Intellect: Strategic...Your strength lies in identifying the ways and means necessary to achieve efficiently a well-defined goal.
Directive Role: Coordinator (xNTJ)...You are best at making schedules and judgments, directing and commanding others.
Expressive Role: Fieldmarshal (ENTJ)...You excel in arranging hierarchies and taking charge to execute complex strategies.
Reserved Role: Mastermind (INTJ)...You are the master of scheduling, sequential order, efficiency, and contingency planning.
Informative Role: Engineer (xNTP)...You are best at devising structures and forms while following wherever your ideas lead.
Expressive Role: Inventor (ENTP)...You create prototypes for systems that function in the real world, not just on paper.
Reserved Role: Architect (INTP)...You make structural models and plans, focusing upon the coherence of your creations.*
Yes...I agree with the strategic intellect style. I agree with INTP the most. Outside of the NT temperament, I agree with ENFP the most. I forget what forum it is in, but I put ENFP as my type and INTP as my shadow. It might be the other way around. 

Interest: Not at all...pretty much an equal distribution of NF, SP, and SJ in this regard. 
*Education: Sciences...You prefer to learn about logical exploration, critical experimentation, and mathematics.*
Not really...Physical sciences are cool and so are certain aspects of math, but I'm more interested in the humanities and social sciences like NFs. 

*Preoccupation: Technology...You focus on the logic behind how everything works; structure, configuration, explanations.*
Nope...it is a combination of technique like an SP and morality like an SJ. 

*Vocation: Systems...You are happiest when working with machines or organisms on complex levels.*
Nope...none of them really stick out to me. I reluctantly have to go with the SJ preference to work with materials. 

Orientation: I'm very NT in this respect with a bit of SP in shadows. 
*Present: Pragmatism...You are constantly trying to optimize efficiency, searching for the best way to reach your goals.*
Yes...big time. 

*Future: Skepticism...You are cynical and suspicious, always questioning and never trusting in humans to be right.*
Yes...without any doubt. 

*Past: Relativism...You view life as neither inherently good nor bad, but rather relative to one’s frame of reference.*
Yes with a hint of SP cynicism (the life is risky and a matter of chance bit). 

*Place: Intersections...You think in terms of time and spaces, always plotting out your location in coordinates.*
Nope...I fit NF's pathways approach i.e. always questioning and looking for greater meaning. 

*Time: Intervals...You see time not as a single stretch, but as intervals defined by events; you focus outside of time.*
Nope...I live in the moment like an SP. 

Self-Image: Yes. 
*Self-Esteem: Ingenious...You like yourself most when you innovatively and creatively accomplish tasks.*
Partially true...I get a lot of my self value from being ingenious. I also get it from being dependable like an SJ. 

*Self-Respect: Autonomous...You respect yourself most when you live by your own rules and act entirely independently.*
Hell yes...

*Self-Confidence: Resolute...You feel the most confident when you feel strong-willed and unwavering in your determination.*
Yes...I am very indecisive, but once I do make a decision I stick by it. 

Value: Not at all. I'm very NF and or SP when it comes to values. 
*Being: Calm...Your prevalent mood is one of detachment and unflappability even and especially under stress.*
Partially...I do value calmness, but like an SP I also really value adventure and excitement. 

*Trusting: Reason..When in doubt, you trust pure logic and sense.*
Nope...I put my trust in intuition like an NF first and impulse like an SP second. It is probably why I thought I was an xNFP for the longest time. 

*Yearning: Achievement...You ultimately want to succeed at all of your endeavors, acquiring ultimate and overarching skill.*
Yes...really have nothing to add. 

*Seeking: Knowledge...You devote yourself to learning all about the world, the unknown, and how to do everything.*
Nope...knowledge without purpose is mental masturbation. I'm seeking identity like an NF and stimulation like an SP. 

*Prizing: Deference...You derive great pleasure when others recognize the value and intricacy of your creations.*
Not really...I prize generosity like an SP. I think my previous comments show that fairly well. 

*Aspiring: Wizard...You dream of having ultimate control over the world’s complex systems, almost magically so*.
Um, no...I aspire to be a sage like an NF would. 

Social Role: For the most part very NT like. 
*Mating: Mindmate...In relationships, you seek to share your mind and intellect, discussing and exploring together.*
Um...not really. I am looking for a playmate like an SP. I want somebody that wants to explore the world on various adventures. 

*Parenting: Individuator...As a parent, you want your kids to be self-reliant, self-directed, and very much individuals.*
Yes, very much...not much to add. 

*Leading: Visionary...In leadership positions, you have big ideas and plan ahead, forever working toward your goals.*
Yes...I pretty much become the defacto leader among my peers at previous jobs because of my ideas and plans. 

Whoa...this was cathartic. 

Links to the temperaments to see what I'm talking about...
http://personalitycafe.com/nfs-temperament-forum-dreamers/26353-keirseys-nf-idealists.html
http://personalitycafe.com/sps-temperament-forum-creators/15184-keirseys-sp-artisans.html
http://personalitycafe.com/sjs-temperament-forum-overseers/15185-keirseys-sj-guardians.html


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Doing the blue thang.

*Keirsey’s NT “Rationals”
David Keirsey explains the temperaments at great length, but his descriptions can get long-winded and confusing. His NT “Rational” temperament can be summarized thus:

Communication: Abstract
You talk about ideas, meanings, the imagined world, and the general “big picture.”
Implementation: Utilitarian
You favor practicality and what works over the human aspect and social approval.
Character: Rational
You are concerned with logic, learning, questioning, and explaining the world around you. 

Language: Deductive
You speak to make logical connections, using previous knowledge to support new ideas.
Referential: Categorical
You speak in a to-the-point manner that ensures no room for argument.
Syntactical: Subjunctive
You speak in terms of “what if?”
Rhetorical: Technical
You explain your views in comprehensive, methodical terms.

Intellect: Strategic
Your strength lies in identifying the ways and means necessary to achieve efficiently a well-defined goal.
Directive Role: Coordinator (xNTJ)
You are best at making schedules and judgments, directing and commanding others.
Expressive Role: Fieldmarshal (ENTJ)
You excel in arranging hierarchies and taking charge to execute complex strategies.
Reserved Role: Mastermind (INTJ)
You are the master of scheduling, sequential order, efficiency, and contingency planning.
Informative Role: Engineer (xNTP)
You are best at devising structures and forms while following wherever your ideas lead.
Expressive Role: Inventor (ENTP)
You create prototypes for systems that function in the real world, not just on paper.
Reserved Role: Architect (INTP)
You make structural models and plans, focusing upon the coherence of your creations.

Interest
Education: Sciences
You prefer to learn about logical exploration, critical experimentation, and mathematics.
Preoccupation: Technology
You focus on the logic behind how everything works; structure, configuration, explanations.
Vocation: Systems
You are happiest when working with machines or organisms on complex levels.

Orientation
Present: Pragmatism
You are constantly trying to optimize efficiency, searching for the best way to reach your goals.
Future: Skepticism
You are cynical and suspicious, always questioning and never trusting in humans to be right.
Past: Relativism
You view life as neither inherently good nor bad, but rather relative to one’s frame of reference.
Place: Intersections
You think in terms of time and spaces, always plotting out your location in coordinates.
Time: Intervals
You see time not as a single stretch, but as intervals defined by events; you focus outside of time.

Self-Image
Self-Esteem: Ingenious
You like yourself most when you innovatively and creatively accomplish tasks.
Self-Respect: Autonomous
You respect yourself most when you live by your own rules and act entirely independently.
Self-Confidence: Resolute
You feel the most confident when you feel strong-willed and unwavering in your determination.

Value
Being: Calm
Your prevalent mood is one of detachment and unflappability even and especially under stress.
Trusting: Reason
When in doubt, you trust pure logic and sense.
Yearning: Achievement
You ultimately want to succeed at all of your endeavors, acquiring ultimate and overarching skill.
Seeking: Knowledge
You devote yourself to learning all about the world, the unknown, and how to do everything.
Prizing: Deference
You derive great pleasure when others recognize the value and intricacy of your creations.
Aspiring: Wizard
You dream of having ultimate control over the world’s complex systems, almost magically so.

Social Role
Mating: Mindmate
In relationships, you seek to share your mind and intellect, discussing and exploring together.
Parenting: Individuator
As a parent, you want your kids to be self-reliant, self-directed, and very much individuals.
Leading: Visionary
In leadership positions, you have big ideas and plan ahead, forever working toward your goals.

From Please Understand Me II, by David Keirsey.*


----------

